# Ice skating helmets



## Alison's Mom (May 3, 2007)

We took our kids ice skating with DD's preschool last week and both kids enjoyed it. DH grew up playing hockey (and still does) so wants to make it a regular family activity.

The kids have bike helmets, which we were told were OK for ice skating, but I've heard from some people that it's better to have a hockey helmet, as it provides more coverage.

With bike helmets, like with carseats, I believe you are supposed to replace it after any impact, but is this the case with hard shelled skating/hockey helmets? I assume not because otherwise you could be replacing it every time you go skating. I'm also not sure whether to get just head coverage, or also a cage / shield to go over the face.

Does anyone have advice on this matter? Thanks.


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

My kids wear skiing helmets......it provides more coverage than a bike helmet.


----------



## athansor (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm not an expert, but I am a hockey mom (and player) and cyclist. Most bike helmets seem to be designed to absorb the impact of a crash by deforming, therefore, they are only good for one serios impact. Hockey helmets are a bit heavier and seem to be designed to handle multiple impacts. (A good thing as ds falls a lot, as do the rest of the little ones on his team







)
It seems the purpose of the cage is to protect against getting hit with a stick or puck. If you think your kids will just be skating and not playing hockey (or skating near people practicing hockey), a hockey helmet without a cage would be my suggestion.


----------



## Alison's Mom (May 3, 2007)

Thanks for the info, mamas! I ended up getting DD a skating helmet (with more coverage on the back of the head than a cycling helmet) and DS a hockey helmet with a cage in case he wants to play hockey in a couple of years. The salesperson suggested this so he doesn't have to switch to a different helmet if he choose to play hockey (likely since DH plays). And, if DD decides to play hockey, we'll just get her one with a cage as well, but this is less likely, I think.


----------



## Zach'smom (Nov 5, 2004)

You can remove the cage for now if you want. You can unscrew it and remove it from the helmet until dc plays hockey. Unless he enjoys the cage of course.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

We got our son one like this http://snowboards-for-sale.com/red_s...n_white_hi-fi/

We got it for snowboarding, but you could use it for anything.


----------



## Alison's Mom (May 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zach'smom* 
You can remove the cage for now if you want. You can unscrew it and remove it from the helmet until dc plays hockey. Unless he enjoys the cage of course.









Well, the one time that we went skating, DS was using one of those metal 'walker' type supports to stand up and my DH would hang onto him and skate fast with him at times. DS wanted DH to 'crash' him into the boards. DH would turn his own body so he would crash into the boards himself, instead of DS's body coming into contact with them (hope this makes sense), but because of that, and because he fell numerous times onto his head, we figured a cage is a good idea because they can fall forward and hit their face on the ice.

Also, if he goes to play hockey, he'll be used to seeing through the cage. DH has been playing since age 6 and is used to the cage as he used it from the beginning. He now hates to use shields because of the obstruction of his line of vision while looking down.

When I tried the helmet (and cage) on him, he didn't mind it at all, so I'll keep it on from now.


----------

